# Ebay Store (15% off some items)



## gava (7/3/13)

Hey All,

Mates got a ebay store and has some home brew supplys (15% special on some items at the moment) 
For big orders home delivery can be organised (Bendigo Area)

http://stores.ebay.com.au/The-Man-Emporium?_rdc=1

Cheers

Gav.


----------

